# MBTI of your biggest crush/attraction, and reasons for your attraction



## cheshireperson (Dec 18, 2014)

Please mention your MBTI and gender, as well as the same for your biggest crush/attraction (biggest can be anything such as duration, or any other factor you deem to be most important. The person could also be someone you're currently in a relationship with, if you think it's applicable).

Please also include in a few lines why you are/were attracted to that person. 

Thank you.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Intj male 

Crush: entp female 

She's the biggest crush in the sense of how often I talk to her compared to other officially declared crushes. She knows how to relax and has a great sense of humor. Very outgoing and has an emphatic, charismatic side (can be both very attractive and a bit annoying as she occasionally holds back on certain things) She's also very open minded and accepts different people and views for the most part. 

Really hope she doesn't find out yet.


----------



## ForHonorAndGlory (May 5, 2015)

INTJ Female.

ISTP male. I believe it was due to the rampant sexual attractiveness of the type in question. Well, to break it down: The fact that he could fix mechanical things (which I can't do), was good in bed, and didn't annoy me to any degree whatsoever, which most other people I meet tend to do.

'Course, I also had a huge thing (probably even worse) for an ENTP guy back in high school (mentioning this because I think it's interesting that the fellow above also has an interest in ENTPs). I liked him because he was different, forthright, had a sense of humor that never really seemed to fall flat, and had so many interests that I was constantly learning something or another from our conversations.

In other words, I tend to prefer Thinkers over Feelers. Nothing against Feelers, though, because most of my friends are those.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

ESTP male

INFP female (or isfp)

The sweetest girl, empathetic, stuff was goin with the flow, no need to talk much because we were connected most of the times, mostly through affection and touchy feely things


----------



## Mr Sentient (Feb 8, 2015)

INFP Male

Crush: ESFJ Female

We had similar childhood burden, but that didn't upset her, instead she smile happily to people around her.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

NTP's of every demographic


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

INFP Male

Biggest Crush: ESTP Female

No frills. What you see is what you get. Had a sense of vibe to her that lacked any sort of pretentiousness. 

Extremely gregarious and fun-loving. Always wanted everyone to have a good time and feel good about themselves. 

[Biggest Reason]: Sees reality for what it is, and rolls with it.


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

ISFP male.

ESFP or ISFP? female

this girl in high school she was so funny and outgoing yet shy..... she was just hilariously cute, made up ridiculous but hilariously cute excuses to talk to me........ and i just fell for her.


----------



## Definitely Maybe (Apr 2, 2014)

ISTP male / ESFP female

Very outgoing and sociable; silly but with a serious side. She just has a ridiculously bubbly presence that just draws you in..


----------



## cheshireperson (Dec 18, 2014)

Any others willing to pitch in?


----------



## Airess3 (Oct 14, 2014)

INTP female.

Crush: INFJ male. Lol, I've only had three crushes before and they were all INFJs! It's their mysterious aura that makes me want to figure them out every time and also their Fe which draws me in. Longest time I had a crush was for 2 years. 
The qualities that I found attractive in him were: caring, curiosity, peace-making, intelligence, would immediately notice when I didn't feel happy or like my usual self and would try to help me. I didn't even need to say a single word and he'd already know (Ni-Fe), it was like a mind-connection. 

Too bad I was too afraid to say anything about my feelings. He seemed to like me a lot too.


----------



## Octavius Magnus (Dec 6, 2014)

INTJ Male

ENTJ(?) Female

I met her several years ago on a youth trip with high school students from across the state. Initially, my attraction to her was physical, and I hated myself for it. It wasn't until half way during the trip did I finally meet her and talk with her. 

She was absolutely amazing. Not only was she very attractive, but she was very smart. She was also charmingly goofy. We had similar interests, so we bonded quickly. I had never felt so in love before. I was absolutely convinced she was the one.

Then, she friendzoned me. :sad:

After my research, I tend to think that she was an ENTJ. She had very good leadership qualities. She also had a fairly rational approach to life. She was easily "one of the guys." 

In retrospect, we probably would not have made a great match. I've come to be more attracted to introverts now. However, I still have fond memories of her. I just hope that I can experience the same type of elation in the future.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

INFJ female here.

Biggest crush was an ENFP male, lasted all through middle school. I just remember liking him because of how funny and goofy he was, but at the same time he was so obviously sensitive and gentle-hearted. Just a really nice person to be around. He also had the general skinny-and-dark-haired appearance I seem to dig. I always got so frustrated, though, because he hung around all the "popular girls" back then and he didn't mind how fake they all were-- I worried that they'd mess with his sensitive heart one day.

Funny enough, my last crush was also funny, relaxed, and sweet. Also was skinny w/dark hair. Also hung around fake popular people. Also had the same first name as the other guy. :O Not sure about his type, though, but it very well could be ENxP.


----------



## selena87 (Aug 15, 2014)

At 14 I had a crush on an INFP because of his looks, haha. But he was bad at school, bad at sports, bad at pretty much everything, so I never talked to him and got over it very quickly.

In highschool I admired an ISTJ that beat me and got the top spot for every subject. He was intelligent, diligent, was the president of the student council and is now in med school. I don't know if it counts as a crush though, it was more like wanting to be successful like him.

No more crushes until now, I rarely get crushes lol :laughing: I'm INTJ


----------



## cheshireperson (Dec 18, 2014)

For comparison, could some sensors also respond? Since there are fewer of you guys here? Of course N types can as well.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

ISFP Male

Crush: ISFJ Female


This was back in High School. I fell in love the second I layed eyes on her. :tongue:

She originally thought I was gross, but then I got my shit together and she fell in love with my awesomeness. By the time we both realized it, she had a BF. :crying:

Hes a piece of shit though.


----------



## TheUnnamed (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm an ENTP female. My biggest crush is an INFP male.
He's a massive nerd, friendly, really awkward and funny. He's also really considerate and sweet; whenever I have problems, he doesn't mind listening to me, and vice versa :3
Too bad I was rejected - we still are friends though! XD


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't have any crushes at the moment...but my previous one was on an INTJ (I seem to know dozens of them, don't I? How strange, It's like I give off a vibe for them to talk to me). Reasons: Very intelligent, Had a lot of hobbies/interests in common, was one of the few people I ever opened up to.


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

me: male, INTJ (it's written to the left)
biggest crush: female, probably INTP.

What attracted me was intelligence, curiosity, lots of things to talk about, independence, sense of humor, beauty.


----------



## Quads (Mar 8, 2017)

ISFJ, it's super easy to shock them with the lightest amount of shade towards them or other people. They're also super nice


----------



## rainbowsandpuppers (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm an INFP female here.
Married an INTJ male, initially attracted to his intelligence and straight-forwardness (what a breath of fresh air, to believe what people say!). Admired his widespread talents and hobbies, and his "strong silent" type-ness. 

Longest relationship, former one, was with an ESFP male. It was a toxic, disaster of a relationship. I do harbor resentment towards him for how he treated me, but a lot of people would probably say he's a normal, fine fellow. It's just when we came together... terrible combination, in my experience.

EDITED-- what attracted me to the first place of ESFP male was his humor. That grew old, though, when the rest of the pieces didn't fit.


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

ESFJ female. Currently crushing on an ISTJ who's my best work friend/former boss.

What attracted me to him (besides his blue eyes) are his dry sense of humor, his "gentlemanliness" (is that a word? Well, it should be.), his kindness, and his general all-around niceness.


----------



## Kaioken (Mar 4, 2017)

INTP Male

My biggest and only real crush was on a girl I can't really type, I'd say ISTJ or ISFJ. 
She is someone very organized and quite serious. But she is also quite bitchy and I would say not very emotionally mature. 
I liked how we would constantly argue and basically yell at each other. Again I would be interested in typing her. 
Things turned out badly after I understood that I was only there when she needed something. I don't even remember what we would talk about. After I (terribly a'd awkwardly) confessed to her by message. I became really distant because I simply didn't know what to tell her anymore. The conversations used to be so natural and we made a good team, I greatly miss this relationship where I was surprisingly spontaneous. But now I feel like there was nothing, that I was just a third wheel, a therapist and an asset. She was quite passive aggressive, and not very emotionally opened (at least with me), come to think of it, I never got to know her in those couple years . 
To make an INTP guy like me interested, she made quite an impression. Now we basically ignore each other but I think I still have a soft spot for her. 

Yeah, ISTJ or FJ, very organized, I think she was sensitive but didn't wanted to show it and was quite defensive. I was attracted to those flaws, our interactions, our differences and how she is organized while I am forgetful and messy. 
She was not thinking much out of the box though, very "normal" opinions and train of thoughts. But that's a personal judgment.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

The biggest actual crush I've had was definitely an NF.... But I'm not sure which one. Maybe INFJ but borderline extroverted. He was basically just really sexy haha. He also had this way of making it seem like he was giving everyone special attention. 

The only person I've ever been in love with in an actual relationship was ISFP. I loved him because of his attitude, he took everything so lightly and had this wonderful kind of cheerfulness. It's hard to explain in words.

Then there's this girl who I have a very big friend crush on (just platonic, not romantic/sexual) and I actually don't know whether she's INFJ, ISTJ, or INTJ. she's from a very different culture than my own so I think that throws off my ability to judge. I just know she's type one (I always get crushes on type ones lol). She's one of the kindest people I've ever met and has this kind of caring aura around her. Reading that you may think why would she be a thinker type? But I don't think she does it on purpose.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm an INFP and I don't like picking my crushes as being better than others. : * ( 
I hope it's ok that I'm going to pick three. 

I've had two big crushed on ISTPs because they were badasses.

I crush on INTPs because they're as independent as I am and don't need to talk to me or anything.

I think the type that has biggest crush potential is an INTJ, though.


----------



## Tipo (Jan 12, 2017)

Ugh can't choose one. As an Intp fem

Intp male
Dunno if our relationship could ever work, we're looking for someone to inspire/excite us and that is not essentially another version of ourselves. More like lusts than crushes. But, like, brain-fucking instead of the bodily version
(All of the following are either males or females, I have never met a nb person. One is trans)

Infj female
I love her and she deserves the world. We're both shy, except i can be loud and she can put out some pretty good rants with friends lol. Have I mentioned I love her.

Esfj female
A close friend but more of a thirst/lust crush coupled with a good friendship. Part of it is probably the excitement that she could be gay and she makes me blush

Enfj female
She is a good debate partner 

Entp/infp male
We argue. All the time. It's immense fun. Friends with the enfj female. We have identical haircuts lol

Enfp female
She is gorgeous and has an amazing heart and anxiety and is very popular. I think each of us is intimidated by the other.

Estp female
This girl has a lot of sex. She tells me about it and it turns me on (sorry but it does). She's probably straight. She challenges me and will probably soon be my new weed dealer. I'm a bit too intellectual and awkward for her long-term, I think. She has this really cute little nose and a blond pixie cut and freckles and long lashes and thick glasses and oh my

I'll stop here but there are a lot more. I always either imagine myself and the crush fucking or cooking dinner together before snuggling. I think about sex a lot with strangers. Actually, not just a lot, probably more like constantly. I like reading about you Internet strangers' crushes so here are mine. I also crush a lot on tv characters


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

My real life crushes :

Geez i have lots of crushes but i don't know their mbti type. So let's start

Well, i cannot determine it because my crushes are usually the ones i don't talk to. XD geez this is hard. 

Okay crushes i had flirted with before 

1. Esfp? I guess so. I liked him because he's very open minded and we share stories and we go out and it's fun to be with him. 
In my hometown i don't really go out, my school is from the other town so i don't have much friends around the neighborhood and he and i became friends and we attended events around our area, and it's my first time and it's fun. XD my summer became exciting because of him.  
My green mindedness and his matches actually. He's like a playboy but i think he's not. XD i don't know he seems to look for someone but cannot find it. Lol. He's a fun and nice guy i like him. XD 

2. Istp. Okay this time i just stalked him on facebook. XD he's from other department and he's cute. XD he's good in playing guitar and his fingers is so fast that i get wet xD he likes metal. I like him because i don't know . He's a crush lol i wasn't able to talk with him

3. Enfp. Because he's fun and he's fucking emotional lol xD he's got lots of fucking stories and i don't know i just love when he's there with me up close  

4. Intp are supposed to be cool but they're just too awkward sometimes but when they talk and joke around they look cool already xD my ex. He's my crush before. 

5. Esfj because he's funny xD and that's all lol. I don't like him that much :/ we didn't get along really. I'm very hard headed and no heart ♥ for him. 
But as a friend we're cool. But as lovers it's a disaster. Total disaster. 

I don't get crush on someone who doesn't notice me actually. I can get a crush on someone if i have a feeling he likes me back.  

6. Infj because he's cute duh xD and that's all. He's too quiet and he seems like doesn't want to talk that's why I don't get to know him.  

7. Intj he's cute too but i don't get to talk with him


See.. With my introvert crushes, i don't get to talk with them.  that's why i cannot provide more info. 

I have online crushes but it's just online so i guess it's not real?  well it's hard to judge someone online because the communication and interaction is only one way.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

Most recent and biggest crush has been on an INTJ and boy, did that frick me up. Not only is he super kind, competent and poised but he's also hella good looking.

Those soft brown eyes watching me patiently while I stammered my worthless ideas to him; the way he'd tactfully nod and pretend to consider them before dismissing them like the pieces of trash they were; the cute little fake-laugh he'd politely give every time I was trying to be funny...and...sometimes when I wasn't...

So glad I don't have to see him anymore and can now attempt to move on with my life.


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

INxx male // (INFP? INTJ? ...ENFP? not sure.)

current IRL crush would be INFx. Horrendously funny, up to date with the memes, politically on the correct side, we share a lot of hobbies, she's even from the same general corner of the world as I. And she seems to be interested in me somehow, O_O


----------



## Quads (Mar 8, 2017)

ESTP male

Crush: None really but if you twisted my arm and forced me to pick I'd say there's an ISFJ I find attractive because of two reasons.
A: I enjoy their drier sense of humor that seems to come out of nowhere. They're also quite surprised by spikier, shadier jokes, so they're reaction is always amusing
B: They're hot..


----------



## Quads (Mar 8, 2017)

ESTP male

Crush: None really but if you twisted my arm and forced me to pick I'd say there's an ISFJ I find attractive because of two reasons.
A: I enjoy their drier sense of humor that seems to come out of nowhere. They're also quite surprised by spikier, shadier jokes, so their reaction is always amusing
B: They're hot..


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Have yet to have one cuz I'm weird like that. This may seem like a very un ESFP thing to say (and it probably is) but the idea of people excites me. Actual people on the other hand... not so much.


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm a female ISFP. I'm currently crushing on a girl who i suspect is an ISFP. It's died a little bit since we've become closer as friends, but it's still there. I knew her for a while before I started liking her, but that's just how it is with everyone I like. We have similar hobbies (it's how we met) and she's charming, bubbly, and funny, and that drew me in (it also helps that she's super cute). We started bonding over anxiety and helping each other through panic attacks and sharing our Deep Thoughts™ about it. 

i used to like this ENFP dude a while back ago. He was a goofball and genuinely a nice person. We played a sport together, and he was like the star player on our team. I haven't seen him in maybe two years, and I still wonder what he's doing now. He probably wouldn't remember me now though haha.


----------



## Gojira (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm a female ENTP.

I guess my biggest crush was an ESTP male. I'm not sure about his type. He did coding for a living but it wasn't his passion, just his job. His passion was biohacking and backyard engineering. He had a lot of projects. He drove really fast, loved hallucinogens, extreme sports, anything active and was always off chasing his next near death experience. He was very physically affectionate and touchy, assertive but not aggressive. He could hold an abstract conversation, but he preferred practical solutions and didn't like discussing anything without any real answer for too long. Oh and he was super hot. Like teenage heart throb actor hot. Only wore black and leather jackets. He was really into next-level shit.

Ahhhh I miss dating him. There was no way in hell he was going to settle down, at least not for awhile, but even so, he seemed like terrible boyfriend material. He was too much of an adrenaline junkie despite being a respectable member of society. Besides, he was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay out of my league. I felt like a damn potato next to him.

I've also always had a weird love/hate with INTJs, as in I sort of hate them, but we usually have good physical chemistry.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm an ENTP female.

The most serious crush I ever had was for an INFJ guy four years younger than me.
I was attracted to his gentle nature, although he was a confident person.
His appearance - looks, clothing, etc, were neutral, but captivating (for me at least).
He was always able to keep up with me intellectually, but at the same time he had an ability to stimulate me emotionally (impossible for most).

There was almost something mystical about him?
It was like he had a second-layer life that only he had access to. It drove me mad that I couldn't penetrate it.
But that was one of the attractions - I knew there would always be something new to discover with him.

Gosh I miss him ...


----------



## princesstealeaf (Apr 29, 2017)

i'm an INFP female and the biggest crushes i've had yet are on a female ENFP and a male ESFJ. 

the ENFP was my best friend and it got way too messy (especially once we decided to become romantic); we both had anxiety and she was quite manipulative so it ended up being ultra toxic, but damn was i into her while it lasted.
as for the ESFJ .. well, unlike ENFP the ESFJ doesn't make me feel insecure at all (i think it's the lack of Ne + the presence of strong Fe). he says i 'enthrall' him, and i've never in my life had so much chemistry with another person. he's witty and assertive and has no problem initiating most of our conversations, which is Amazing to me; interestingly enough, i wasn't very attracted to him at first, but after the banter started...i think he's so handsome, to say the least. the only downside is he mostly seems to be interested in sex, and isn't very emotionally available /: oh well



Clare_Bare said:


> I'm an ENTP female.
> 
> The most serious crush I ever had was for an INFJ guy four years younger than me.
> *I was attracted to his gentle nature, although he was a confident person.*
> ...


aren't INFJ's incredible? :hearteyes: i have a good friend that's INFJ and your description is dead on


----------



## MooDaphne (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm an INTP female and I had the biggest crush for an ENTP girl. 
Now I'm a little bit infatuated with an INTP male.


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

Me: INFP girl

Crush: ENTP male
Why: he's so intelligent:blushed: he has so much passion in him for knowledge and debate, yet he can be so considerate. He's handsome too and musically talented which is a bonus. I've had a crush on him for 2 years and just when I think Im getting over him, he shows up again with his beautiful eyes and sweet hellos *dreamy sighs*


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

My longest infatuation (lasted for a little over seven years) was with a guy I strongly believe to be an enfp. 

Knew him since we were kids, when we started secondary school. He was a jock, a total one. Captain of the football team, _very_ popular while he was in my school (and class) and he had hordes of girls flocking around him, I wish I was joking. We weren't exactly friends, because I tried to avoid him as much as I could when he lived in our hometown. I've had an odd distate for commitment for as long as I can remember, and one day I found out this guy liked me too, so I got annoyed he would tell me and stopped acting like one of his fangirls. I also felt unusually relieved the first day of school of our Sophomore year when I heard he wasn't coming back because he'd gone away to pursue his dream of becoming a professional football player. I'd heard rumours he had plans of leaving before that day, but I guess I hadn't really believed them. I did feel a little weird that I wouldn't see him anymore at first, but I was still glad my crush was going to disappear... Only it took about one more year to do so (the fact I'd still hear news about him wasn't helping). 

So I like having a crush, but I am weird with reciprocations. I am intj.


----------



## Ironick (Apr 29, 2017)

Me: INFP, female

Him: INTJ, male

Initially I was attracted to him over superficial things, like his looks and thinking that he was "exotic" from being from a different country. But over time, I quickly grew to love him for his intellect, wit, and open mindedness—and even though he makes a lot of sarcastic remarks and crude jokes, he is deep down very compassionate and warm. I'm a very hard person person to get to know, and a even harder person to become actual friends with, but he's managed to do both which is an amazing feat.

But it was never meant to be. We're still great friends, though, and honestly I would rather have him be in my life as my friend than not in my life at all.

He means the world to me.


----------

